# Echostar/Dish building OTA converter?



## fox200 (Mar 21, 2004)

Is Echostar building a digital to analog ota converter?


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

What exactly do you mean, and why would they need one?


----------



## fox200 (Mar 21, 2004)

grooves12 said:


> What exactly do you mean, and why would they need one?


Well.. I was talking to TVGOS support today and they said they are working with Echostar to build a digital to analog set top box so when analog broadcast ends older sets and receivers can still receive TVGOS ota using TVGOS's "digital vbi technology. 
I was thinking the same thing....why?

But I guess their is alot of money to be made here, and alot of companys are going to make them and I guess Echostar is too.


----------



## koralis (Aug 10, 2005)

fox200 said:


> Well.. I was talking to TVGOS support today and they said they are working with Echostar to build a digital to analog set top box so when analog broadcast ends older sets and receivers can still receive TVGOS ota using TVGOS's "digital vbi technology.
> I was thinking the same thing....why?
> 
> But I guess their is alot of money to be made here, and alot of companys are going to make them and I guess Echostar is too.


Uh, they already have it. The 622 will convert a digital OTA signal and output to an analog TV. Maybe they're licensing a circuit or two to TVGOS.


----------



## klegg (Oct 31, 2006)

koralis said:


> Uh, they already have it. The 622 will convert a digital OTA signal and output to an analog TV. Maybe they're licensing a circuit or two to TVGOS.


Yea, I was gonna say. I have a 211 that outputs HD stations fine to my old analog TV. Had to buy a component video box to convert the cable though.


----------



## yoyo1010 (Jul 19, 2007)

fox200 said:


> Is Echostar building a digital to analog ota converter?


If your talking about a converter that is not a satelite receiver, that sure is within their area of expertice. That's goning to be a pretty lucrative market for a while. There are far more analog tv sets out there and will be for a very long time.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Are you talking about the ATSC converter box program that starts in January / Febuary ? STBs for that are extremely limited - ATSC tuner, S-video / composite video / RCA analog out, and RF modulator out - NO HD OUTPUTS (this means NO COMPONENT, DVI, HDMI, digital audio coax OR TOSLINK) !


----------



## fox200 (Mar 21, 2004)

scooper said:


> Are you talking about the ATSC converter box program that starts in January / Febuary ? STBs for that are extremely limited - ATSC tuner, S-video / composite video / RCA analog out, and RF modulator out - NO HD OUTPUTS (this means NO COMPONENT, DVI, HDMI, digital audio coax OR TOSLINK) !


Yes... this is what I'm talking about. A non-satellite converter box.

fox


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

I haven't heard anything but then , IF E*is going to , they need to announce it soon.


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

Why would they not build a 622-722 box with an output that will allow signals to be sent to other tvs in the new digital broadcast format on one of the new digital channels? Otherwise how would a "TV2" output get signals around the house to the new sets??


----------



## fox200 (Mar 21, 2004)

The Echostar TR40 is a digital to analog converter.

http://www.ntiadtv.gov/cecb_list.cfm

fox


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

The advantage to using TVGOS would be the box only needs to tune a single channel to get guide data, it might be more complete than the PSIP guide.


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

Won't the next generation of DVRs with a TV2 output have to have digital RF outputs for the new digital tuners in the newer sets? Won't sets made after the cutoff have only digital tuners?


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

No, TVs will support analog for cable for quite a while.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

Here's a look at the box:
http://www.engadget.com/photos/hands-on-with-the-echostar-tr-40-and-tr-50-converter-boxes/564639/

Here's the press release: http://money.cnn.com/news/newsfeeds/articles/djf500/200801071903DOWJONESDJONLINE000535_FORTUNE5.htm

This web site says it won't be ready until June: http://www.portfolio.com/news-markets/local-news/denver/2008/01/07/dish-unveils-plans-for-2008. That's not good news for me as I already applied for the FCC coupon and that should arrive in February. They are only good for 90 days. Maybe if I receive it in late February and E* releases the box in early June I can get it. How come I always get screwed on the few occasions that I do something early?


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

I just called E* (1-800-333-DISH) and explained that I already ordered the coupons and they would be expired by June. They said that I can order the boxes by calling them whenever I receive the coupons. He also said that the boxes would most likely be available before June! E* is usually conservative when making deadlines. 

I didn't ask if it would be available to me early because I am a current subscriber, but I would assume they would do this for non subscribers as well. From what I have read, E* is mainly doing this as a way to reach those that don't subscribe to cable or satellite.


----------

